# Autumn Flora in Michigan



## Olcoot (Oct 5, 2009)

This summer has flown by and I have taken almost no photos since spring so on Saturday I finally got the camera back out and took a few shots of the beautiful Autumn Flora here in Michigan and I have posted a couple of these shots here and there are several more that have been added on my website, click the link to take a look if you have the free time.

(1)






(2)






Many Thanks,


----------



## mooimeisie (Oct 5, 2009)

The colours and composition of #1 make it a stunning photograph.


----------



## mishele (Oct 5, 2009)

#1 has amazing color......the purple really pops!!


----------



## DigitalScape (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice images and excellent compositions.


----------



## Olcoot (Oct 5, 2009)

Many thanks to everyone for your very kind comments as they are all very much appreciated.


----------



## Bresine (Oct 6, 2009)

LOVE the 2nd shot! Reminds me of going on vineyard tours!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Oct 6, 2009)

I like both of these shots a lot. They have a real artisitic feel to them, nice colors and beautiful composition. Very well done. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LokiZ (Oct 6, 2009)

Michagan is a very pretty place in Autumn.  I think you captured that quite nicely.  I agree that the first capture does really pop.  I also like the second as well.  

I do have one question, was the 2nd image cropped or full frame?  I would be interested in seeing what it would look like to have say the vine run off into the lower right corner.  Again I think both images are very strong, nice work.  I tend to favor number one.  

I will look forward to seeing more Michigan captures as I don't get up there as often as I would like to in the fall.


----------



## Olcoot (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you Bresine, Dagwood56 and LokiZ for your comments, LokiZ the first shot is not cropped, and  the second one has been cropped maybe 3 to 5% so it is nearly full frame. Did you click on the link to see the other photos from this outing, as well as there are many more Michigan shots on my website, here  is the link again Michigan Autumn  Flora


----------



## LokiZ (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Olcoot I did not check the others but you can bet I will be sure to do so...

Glad you mentioned that, I missed the link.  Some very nice work there indeed!  Thanks again for sharing.


----------

